

Best CMS Ever - waxzce
http://www.bestcmsever.com/index.html

======
josephers
Aw. I was expecting a CRM (which is what the original title says) but all I
got was a CMS.

------
josephpmay
That's a really freaking beautiful website.

~~~
arood
Thank you :3

------
mansilladev
CRM, CMS, RGB, DNS. What's the difference. Our search is still over.

------
lurkinggrue
But can this CMS cure halitosis?

